# Old School Pyle fans? Help me figure out a box for these



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I got some LW1220's on the cheap. I have what I think are the correct TS parameters, but am having a hard time wrapping my head around it taking a 3.5 cu ft sealed enclosure to get a Q value of .94 for these. Maybe it is right? I know these will need some air space, but DAMN! Anyone else run these back in the day? If so, let me know what size enclosure you used them in. They were sold '94-'97 I think.


----------



## Count_Rugen (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey, I have this very subwoofer and have been searching the web to find those parameters. Do you have them or do you know where I could get them?


----------



## Nathan4455 (12 mo ago)

Buickmike said:


> I got some LW1220's on the cheap. I have what I think are the correct TS parameters, but am having a hard time wrapping my head around it taking a 3.5 cu ft sealed enclosure to get a Q value of .94 for these. Maybe it is right? I know these will need some air space, but DAMN! Anyone else run these back in the day? If so, let me know what size enclosure you used them in. They were sold '94-'97 I think.


I have the 2speaker and box all original


----------

